# Anyone else have issue typing from an Android device?



## Rev2010 (Aug 31, 2015)

I've always had problems typing from my Android devices *only* on this forum! I type on other forums with no issue but on here it constantly creates double letters and spacebar often puts the cursor at the end of the word rather than inserting a space and I constantly have to correct. Anyone else have this issue? I've even tried different keyboards. Here's a non-corrected example:

Here Iam ttypingon this fforu. And the problems iIam having that iIdo nnot have on other forumsllikegearslutz. IIt'sdriving me absolutely nuts! 


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 31, 2015)

Just thought to try using the built in browser. Works fine. Damn, guess it has something to do with Dolphin browser. Sucks cause I really want to stick with Dolphin as I like the Flash support. Oh well. 


Rev.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 2, 2015)

I use Firefox on my Galaxy S4 and have tons of problems. It gets really laggy if I don't swipe text and then tries to play catch up by repeating words over and over.

Example: Sometimes it'll do this and this and this do this and this and this do and it's really a piss off.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 2, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> I use Firefox on my Galaxy S4 and have tons of problems. It gets really laggy if I don't swipe text and then tries to play catch up by repeating words over and over.
> 
> Example: Sometimes it'll do this and this and this do this and this and this do and it's really a piss off.



Interesting. Is it just on this forum or on others? The problem I'm having with Dolphin only happens on this site. It doesn't happen when I type on GearSlutz, the Steinberg forums, Homebrewtalk, etc. It's just on here. But as mentioned I thought why not try the built in browser and that works fine, I just dislike the built in browser. 


Rev.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 4, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> Interesting. Is it just on this forum or on others? The problem I'm having with Dolphin only happens on this site. It doesn't happen when I type on GearSlutz, the Steinberg forums, Homebrewtalk, etc. It's just on here. But as mentioned I thought why not try the built in browser and that works fine, I just dislike the built in browser.
> 
> 
> Rev.


I don't post on other forums so I can't really say. It seems to be fine when typing in search bars or on Facebook or something. And I never used the built in browser or Chrome so I can't say for either of those.


----------



## JEngelking (Sep 5, 2015)

This is one place where my Android phone has issues with typing, it's in Chrome and in Snapchat, but I've read that quite a few people have Moto G's with the issue that when you have the cursor in a text box, the keyboard seeing automatically pop up, or it won't stay slid up. It doesn't happen too often though so it's not that much of a bother.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2015)

What keyboard are you using, Rev? 

Swift Key was doing as you describe from an older update onwards, regardless of browser, until the most recent update, and before that Swipe had a similar issue. Both are working fine now.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 5, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What keyboard are you using, Rev?



I am indeed using SwiftKey but it also occurred when I used to use Smart Keyboard and one other I'd used in the past. I am 2-3 updates back but will update now and try again. Though like I said, it works fine using the built in browser so I think it's likely a browser issue. 


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 5, 2015)

Just updated. Still happening. For some reason it really seems to happen when I quote a message. Will quote this an type without correcting it. This post typed fine btw. 


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 5, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> Just updated. Still happening. For some reason it really seems to happen when I quote a message. Will quote this an type without correcting it. This post typed fine btw.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Testinga rreplyof a wquotedmessage. This is still happening ssadl. 


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 5, 2015)

Last reply, this is obviously a non-quoted message and typing is fine. Weird I have to say. Quoting using the built in browser still working fine. So it seems to occur when I quote a message. 

*Edit - just tested replying with a quote on Gearslutz with no issue. Still only happens on here for some reason when quoting a message. 

Rev.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2015)

It's the same. My HTC One M8, using Flesky or the stock keyboard, and Chrome Browser, sometimes gives me issues like that.


----------

